# Cobweb-like algae on substrate/carpet plants



## some guy (Jan 24, 2008)

I wish I could take a picture of it, but I can't, I don't have access to a camera right now. Anyway, there's this stuff growing on the top of my Eco-complete and on my HC. It's kind of a pale brown-green color and it looks like cobwebs stretched out over the substrate. It holds the substrate together in chunks and doesn't come off easily. There are filaments that look like hair algae coming out of it, especially where it covers the HC. It basically stops the HC's growth when it grows on it, which is what bothers me the most, and my micro sword can't spread where it covers the substrate because runners would not be able to penetrate the "webs". The strangest part is that it pearls :eek5:.

My tank is a nano (about 6.5 gallons) with 28 watts of CF spiral bulbs for lighting. I stopped dosing after I noticed this stuff, about 2 weeks ago. I do a 50% water change weekly. My main question is if anyone just knows what this stuff is.


----------



## mpodolan (Mar 27, 2007)

Take a look here to help ID it http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm

Why did you stop dosing? Generally, good dosing and co2 levels will help plants to grow well, which helps prevent algae. What is your co2 situation? Excess nutrients causing algae is a pretty common myth.


----------

